# What should I do?  RENTER'S REMORSE?



## Dario (May 7, 2008)

We loved the place we found yesterday but the online review sucked (58% approval rating)!!!

I am not locked in yet since the lease is not yet signed.  All the other paperwork including credit checks are done.  I will pay fees for those but that is fine with me.

Apparently, there is crime; drug, prostitution (street walkers) and noise problem around the neighborhood.  There are also complains about unit/maintenance/efficiency problems since they are older.

The place looked serene and tranquil when we went and was the reason why we decided on it.  A few reviews says it changes at night though. 

*Most of the recent reviews are favorable though and all reviews (positive and negatives) sound realistic.* Not sure how "new" the new management is and maybe they brought those changes but some are beyond their control and I sure don't want to place my family in a dangerous neighborhood. 

My plan now is to abort the move and just use motels (extended stay) by myself for up to a couple of weeks until I find a better place.

Looking back...I think the rush to find a place before Monday got the better of me/us and settled for less.

Any advice?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 7, 2008)

Drive by at night and see if it seems that bad...


----------



## rincewind03060 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> Drive by at night and see if it seems that bad...



With the doors locked!


----------



## THarvey (May 7, 2008)

Dario,

First off, congratulations on the new job.  I wish you all the best with you move and new endeavors.

Having done the relocation thing a couple times, I find a measured approach is best.

If it were me, I would put the decision of this location on hold. Stay in the extended stay motel for a week or two.  While there, use the evenings to drive by and see the nocturnal activities for myself, before moving my family to a bad situation.

If the "new" management is really making positive changes, they will appreciate that you want to be sure.  Discuss their online rating with them.  They may have defined an action plan, which they should be able to discuss, to clean up the place.

A two week delay for the property managers could mean very little.  A two week delay for you could mean the difference in a happy home and renter's remorse.

Besides, your new coworkers might know the perfect place that you have not seen yet.

Just my opinion.

Tim


----------



## Dario (May 7, 2008)

I might do that next week but cannot right now since I live 320 miles away .

My wife also want to concentrate on newer places if possible.  That was our original intent but we broke it probably due to the timing pressure.

Being foreign to the place, we are probably looking at the wrong (depressed) areas too.  Tried a few apartment locators but everyone seems to want a super quick turn around and none showed real interest on helping us find a place "fitting" our needs/requirements.


----------



## VisExp (May 7, 2008)

It takes a while in a new city to figure out "the right side of the tracks".  A measured approach would be your best long term solution.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 7, 2008)

Dario,
I agree with Tim.. sometimes you can move in Haste and repent in Leisure..

Have you contacted a local realtor that handles rentals.. explain what you need and are looking for.. their fees are normally handled by the Lessor, so it's no cost to you.


----------



## Daniel (May 7, 2008)

I agree with a night drive by. Being from Reno I will tell you that the filth does not come out until the sun sets. and a street can be total unrecognizable from what it was during the day. Also in day light look in any cover of even semi hidden areas, allies anything like that for signs that people have been camped out. you might even find old couches or cushions. don't be fooled people are living on them at night. If drugs are a problem you might even find needles and other stuff like that.


----------



## NavyDiver (May 7, 2008)

Dario,
I've moved 14 times in the last 21 years, and the advice to take it slow is right on.  Whenever we move to a new location, I always go ahead of the family and spend at least a week driving around getting a feel for the different areas before we relocate.  Driving thru the area at different times of the day (especially at night) where you think you will live will give you a good idea of the area's personality.  I got burned once early on and lived for 18 months in a neighborhood that had gang problems (including drug sales and occasional nightly gunfire).  Looking back, had I taken the time to drive thru the area at night, I feel sure I would not have decided to live there.  It's money well spent to put yourself up in a motel for a week or two before signing a lease.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 7, 2008)

another way to find out what an area is like is to pay a quick visit to the local police station. Just asking them what the area is like as you are considering moving into it, they are usually helpful and very honest. They don't want kids in areas that are going to be dangerous at all.

Also, ask people at the new job. They will have a good idea of the areas that are go and no-go.


----------



## DocStram (May 7, 2008)

Lots of good advice being given.  I agree about contacting the local police department.  Just give them a call and tell them that you're thinking of moving into the place and give them the address.  They should be able to give you the latest crime statistics.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 7, 2008)

Do you have a church? Find a church of your denomination and ask for advice there. Actually, any church should be willing to help.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 7, 2008)

As always, Doc chimes in with a gem! 

Never thought of that!


----------



## Dario (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!

We will be driving back to Austin tomorrow to meet an apartment locator who claims he had more than 25 years experience of the area and a President of the organization at one time.  From our phone conversations, he sounds very knowledgeable and helpful.

I will call/visit the police station and inquire about the area crime rate.

I can't move yet but if we find one tomorrow, I'll at least have a place to crash in when I drive there again on Sunday LOL


----------



## TowMater (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> drug, prostitution (street walkers)



Yes, negotiate your rates before you sign the lease[}].

Best of luck on the move and congrats on the new job!

Todd


----------



## fiferb (May 7, 2008)

The first link is a home page for the Austin police. The second link allows you to look up crime statistics by apartment complex.

http://www.ci.austin.tx.us/police/

http://malford.ci.austin.tx.us/police/apt_neighbor/search_2003.cfm


----------



## DocStram (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> As always, Doc chimes in with a gem!
> 
> Never thought of that!



Who's your daddy!!!  [:0][:0]


----------



## DocStram (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> 
> The first link is a home page for the Austin police. The second link allows you to look up crime statistics by apartment complex.
> 
> ...



The new Grandpap comes through!!


----------



## el_d (May 7, 2008)

Hi Dario,
 What area were you considering? I lived in Austin for 7 years and the areas wern't too nice but it was what we could afford at the time and coming from south San Antonio it was a step up (gauging from the sirens,gunshots, and loud Mariachi music). The Austin areas we lived in have gotten worse since we left. We moved out of Austin and did end up getting a better deal for the money.


----------



## palmermethod (May 7, 2008)

Dario, trust your instincts. If it doesn't feel right (and you obviously think so) keep looking. You'll find the perfect place.


----------



## Dario (May 7, 2008)

Lupe,

I am looking around South Austin and the apartment I initially got is in east Oltorf.  

The recent leads/recommendations from my co-workers are towards William Cannon, Stassney, South Lamar, (deeper) South Congress, around zip 78748...and worse case scenario as far as Buda and Kyle.

I would prefer to be as close to downtown Austin as possible though.


----------



## el_d (May 7, 2008)

Yeah thats a rough neigborhood. Further south would be a better(Manchaca area is another) but you would have to deal with the traffic. It's gonna be a trade off. The closer you get to downtown (UT area) the higher the rent. 

 Kyle and Buda are growing really fast. I have some friends that moved out there when it started growin, now they want to move out. They say its too busy for them and its getting bigger. Then again others love it. They like the new shopping centers and restaurants that are springing up all alongside I35.

 Ill ask around at work to see if they know of some other areas....there is always Round Rock, Pflugerville and Georgetown, further north, seems like everybodys moving north....


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 8, 2008)

Howdy Dario, moving from the valley, huh? What kind of job did you land?? I lived in Austin from '84 to '87, didn't go back until 2002, we drove back to Spring (Houston) when Tropical Storm (more like a monsoon) Allison was hitting us with the first round of storms. Anyway, back to Austin, it didn't look anything like when I left, too much concrete, freeways everywhere!! All the quiet serene spots were gone, some of my favorite fishing spots were still available, but that's only because Austin is such an environment protective city. I'm not sure about the south end of Austin, but you may think about looking north also, Pflugerville, Round Rock, or even Georgetown aren't a bad bet I would guess. I don't know what your salary will be, but these areas have grown also & probably much safer. With the computer biz boom of Dell, etc... I believe the northwest areas have gone crazy in construction, etc. But maybe those areas I suggested might have a foreclosure home that you could rent/buy, depending on the $$$, might even be cheaper than an apt, you never know!!  Here's a site I Googled http://www.city-data.com/city/Austin-Texas.html    I think it defaults to Houston, so just change the city to Austin.    Austin is still a small city, square mile wise, so being up north still isn't like you're driving 30-35 miles each way to work. (like my wife does!! works at the Medical Center in Houston) An apartment isn't a place to raise kids!! I'm sure you could find a house within your budget!!  Anyway, good luck, would love to hear where y'all end up.  If you like to fish, grab you some worms, or some frozen shrimp, or some live minnows (if you can find 'em) & go to Tom Miller Dam, go across the bridge (going east) & you'll see a peninsula on the left. There use to be parking available, dunno now. But you can catch some decent catfish!! A(girl) friend of mine caught an 8 pounder. Well, have fun, wish you all the best in locating something. Go to 6th Street & have a beer for me!! Go to a Austin City Limits concert, too!!
later, good luck, Ronnie


----------



## Dario (May 8, 2008)

Ron/Lupe,

I joined Dept. of Public Works.  Pay is just enough for us to survive in a "lean" way.  House purchase is out of the question for now because we are drained financially and in deep debt due to the prolonged un-employment (10 months) without any Gov't. assistance (not a penny).  

I am concentrating my search to south because the office is there as well as our target school for my child but will check north area if needed.  I know Austin is small but the traffic crossing the city could be horrible!!!

I am headed there in a few minutes and will discuss these with the locator.  Hopefully we can find one today, otherwise,  it will have to wait a week or 2.

Thanks!!!


----------



## el_d (May 8, 2008)

Talked to some friends and they were suggesting the areas you wrote about along with Manor and Cedar Creek, but if you have the target school in mind its AISD district. Good luck in your apt search. Hopefully you can find what you need. If you need anything just send me an email. I have the trailer if you need it....  [8D]


----------



## Dario (May 9, 2008)

Lupe, Thanks for the trailer offer but we will use a mover this time.

We found a nice apartment at 78749 Davis Lane (just off Mopac and past William Cannon when heading south).  It is a bit farther south than the one we initially found but much nicer, bigger, cheaper and has a garage!!!   It also have a 24 hour gym and 3 swimming pools.

Ruth, If you are reading this...I think your positive thinking helped a lot 

Our locator really know his stuff.  He showed us 3 potential places and all met our requirements and nice enough to rent.  If anyone knows anyone looking for an apartment in Austin, let me know, I highly recommend this guy.


----------



## rlharding (May 9, 2008)

I am so glad to hear you have found a better option.  I guess I was focusing on the garage more than the garden.  Good luck over the initial move/work break-in period Dario.


----------



## el_d (May 9, 2008)

Cool, not too far from Harbour Freight.


----------



## carverken (May 9, 2008)

Being former law enforcement I too would talk to the cops and the firemen.  Donâ€™t just call.  They have to give the party line and just spout statistics over the phone.  You will get a more accurate assessment on person.  As always best of luck and health to you and the family.


----------



## NavyDiver (May 9, 2008)

Dario, congrats on finding more suitable digs.  Will you be able to use the garage as a shop?


----------



## Dario (May 9, 2008)

Eric,

It is small but I do intend to set up shop.  I only have a mini Jet & drill press now so I don't see any problems doing that.  I will have to sell my bandsaw and DC so it will be much tougher but I will have to make do with what I have.  Funny but I am still very thankful that I at least have that much. [^]  

Selling wood will be a thing of the past in a short while for me (I think).  Other than the ones I will need to thin down, that is it for me.

My perspective changed a lot the past 10 months and it is a good thing.


----------



## wudnhed (May 9, 2008)

Glad to hear you found a nicer place, Dario!!!


----------

